# Canteen, Hamilton House, Stokes Croft



## Thora (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone else been to this new cafe/bar place in Hamilton House?  It's the old office building on Stokes Croft where all the street drinkers gather (under the Mild Mild West).  We went tonight for dinner and were really impressed - all the dishes on the menu were a fiver and came with soup - we had a split pea soup starter, a main course and a drink each for £15.  Plus there's a band on from about 10 I think.


----------



## jigotai (Aug 23, 2009)

Went there last night, can't remember much due to being pissed, but it seemed pleasant. It was popular later in the evening, one in one out when we left.
 Any recommendations on the food? J


----------



## Geri (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it open in the day? I sometimes meet my friends for lunch and we are looking for somewhere nice, since I am boycotting The Bell and the food we had at the Full Moon was disgusting. We go to Café Kino sometimes, which is cosy in the winter but it's a bit dreary to be sitting in a windowless basement in summer.


----------



## Thora (Aug 23, 2009)

The food at the Full Moon is disgraceful!  I'm not sure if they do lunch too at the Canteen tbh.

jigotai - there were four dishes on the menu I think, pork belly, mackerel, a blue cheese fritatta and something (possibly vegan) with courgettes and almonds.  All were served with soup and various seasonal salady things and some bread.  I had the mackerel and by boyfriend had the frittata and both were lovely.  The portions were on the modest side but big enough for me.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 24, 2009)

how long since you ate at the full moon? I think the last time for me was about 10 months ago and it was right tasty


----------



## Geri (Aug 24, 2009)

hermitical said:


> how long since you ate at the full moon? I think the last time for me was about 10 months ago and it was right tasty



It was about 3 weeks ago - but I went there a couple of months before that and had a really nice lunch, so I was mega disappointed after recommending it to my friends and then it being rubbish.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 24, 2009)

ahh
I think better half sometimes goes to that place near Turbo Island?


----------



## Geri (Aug 24, 2009)

hermitical said:


> ahh
> I think better half sometimes goes to that place near Turbo Island?



On the corner? Zuzu's Kitchen (or something like that), or opposite - Take 5 café?


----------



## faery (Aug 24, 2009)

Zazu's closed down a little while ago.


----------



## Geri (Aug 24, 2009)

faery said:


> Zazu's closed down a little while ago.



I saw that it had closed, but it said they would be re-opening soon.

Bring back the Demolition Diner!


----------



## Thora (Aug 25, 2009)

hermitical said:


> how long since you ate at the full moon? I think the last time for me was about 10 months ago and it was right tasty



I've eaten there three times in the last 6 months (closest pub to my flat) and it's been increasingly shit.


----------



## Geri (Aug 26, 2009)

I cycled past Canteen today, it doesn't look very attractive - what are those things at the front? It looks like people are eating in a cage at the zoo.


----------



## jigotai (Aug 26, 2009)

Its festival (fencing) chic.


----------



## Geri (Aug 26, 2009)

jigotai said:


> Its festival (fencing) chic.



Is it to stop the junkies and alkies from hassling customers for money?


----------



## jigotai (Aug 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> Is it to stop the junkies and alkies from hassling customers for money?



didn'y stop me


----------



## hermitical (Aug 29, 2009)

faery said:


> Zazu's closed down a little while ago.



I knew it was for sale as a going concern but didn't realise it had closed


----------

